# MS Windows is 21 years old today !



## anandk (Nov 20, 2006)

Believe it or not Windows turns 21 years old on Monday, ie today, since it was launched in 1985.  

Windows has been through many iterations since Windows 1.0 hit the shelves 21 years ago to 95, 98, xp and now vista...

Windows 1.0 was released on 20th Nov 1985 and the hardware requirements were 256KB of RAM, DOS 2.0 and two floppy drives, two years late. The retail price was $100, which is worth about $177 in today’s money - the same as Windows XP Home.

In honour of Windows birthday and to celebrate it’s coming of age, this link enumerates 21 things you never knew about Windows, Microsoft and Bill Gates.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks for the info.


----------



## nikhilrao (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey, Happy BDay Windows


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 20, 2006)

Thank you for the info! Cheers Windows!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 20, 2006)

congrates WINDOWS......n yes bill gates.He must be a happy man today.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 20, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO WINDOWS®*

*i37.photobucket.com/albums/e78/sueweb/happybday.gif


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy Bir.......

Fatal error occured....
System dump...
Windows is restarting......







Will windows even dont let me to wish HAPPY BIRTHDAY... It has got urgency to crash...


----------



## n2casey (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy B'day MS Windows


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Nov 20, 2006)

*HAPPY B`DAY FRM MY SIDE TOOO !!!!* :yo: :yo:


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 20, 2006)

happy birthday for the company that is responsible for our happiness to a lot of extent it's like a government(ofcourse better than the real one)


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 20, 2006)

Happy birthday to MR. Fatal Error....(Windows)


----------



## mohit sharma (Nov 20, 2006)

* good , someone should tell Microsoft that we should look outside our window , 21 years in the same house  *


----------



## qudra (Nov 21, 2006)

*Microsoft Windows Comes Of Age - Happy 21st Birthday!*

Windows has been through many iterations since Windows 1.0 hit the shelves 21 years ago, with the latest and most advanced (and probably the most expensive) Vista due to be launched soon after 5 years of development.

In honour of Windows birthday and to celebrate it’s coming of age, here are 21 things you never knew about Windows, Microsoft and Bill Gates:

1. Windows 1.0 was released on 20th Nov 1985 and the hardware requirements were 256KB of RAM, DOS 2.0 and two floppy drives, two years late.
2. The retail price was $100, which is worth about $177 in today’s money - the same as Windows XP Home.

3. Microsoft sent out a press kit featuring a squeegee and a washcloth to announce the launch of Windows 1.0, a full two years before the product was launched.

4. If Bill Gates had got his way, he would have called it “Interface Manager”. 21 years later, I don’t think Interface Manager Vista, or Vista Interface Manager would have had the same ring to it….

5. When Vista was launched Microsoft were David fighting Goliath, and had to fight many court battles:

“We weren’t kidding that we bet the entire company on it,” Gates recalls. “The strange thing was we were a much smaller company at the time. We were competing to establish this platform with companies larger than ourselves.”

6. Windows 1.0 was only out for two weeks before it had to be patched to fix bugs (sound familiar?).

7. Windows crashes an estimated 25m times a day.

8. Windows 1.0 included a large number of utilities that are still part of Windows today - Calendar, Notepad, Terminal, Calculator, Clock, Windows Write and Windows Paint, Control Panel, and the Reversi game.

9. Support for Windows 1.0 was weak, and even Microsoft’s own apps didn’t support it. In fact, Excel and Word didn’t work with Windows until 1987 and 1989.
10. Windows 3.1 was the first stable release, which led to many hardware manufacturers preloading it on their computers. This proved to be a major turning point in Windows history and world domination.

11. Windows 3.1 (Pre-release name Janus) was released in March of 1992. In its first few months on the shelf it sold over 2 million copies (including upgrades). The Windows 3.1x OSs were groundbreaking for their time and they paved the road for today’s modern Microsoft environments

12. Between 1986 and 1996 Microsoft’s stock soared hundredfold and it was estimated that Microsoft had created 10,000 millionaires by 2000.

13. Bill Gates earns $250 every second, $20m a day and $7.8BN a year.

14. If Bill drops a thousand dollar bill, it’s not worth his while to pick it up, as he’ll make the same amount in the time it takes him to pick it up.

15. If Bill Gates was a country, he would be the 37th richest country in the world.

16. The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation is the wealthiest organisation for charitable grants with assets of approx $65Bn.

17. Erik Noyes from Charles Schwab came up with the phrase Blue Screen of Death “BSoD” in 1991.

18. Bill Gates scored 1590 on his SAT. Paul Allen, scored a perfect 1600.

19. The Windows operating system has 50 million lines of code (a line averages 60 characters) and grows 20% with every release. It’s put together by 7,200 people, comes in 34 languages and has to support 190,000 devices–different models of digital cameras, printers, handhelds and so on.

20. An estimated 250-300K applications have been developed for Windows.

21. Over 5 million testers signed up for Vista’s release candidates (I’m wagering the first patch will be released within 3 weeks!) 

Best of luck Window, Microsoft and Gates for rest of the future. Keep going.
From the sources............


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday BSOD.


----------



## n2casey (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Windows Comes Of Age - Happy 21st Birthday!*

Another thread is running with same news. U r not expected to start a new thread with existing one. Better to share all ur info on same thread.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 21, 2006)

U have given us BSOD, U have given us the DLL Hell
But You have always been here there everywhere

Happy Birthday Windows (Sorry I am late)


----------



## PrinceHeart (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Microsoft Windows Comes Of Age - Happy 21st Birthday!*

yayyyy !! so who is giving the party here .. city and club name plz ??


----------



## mehulved (Nov 21, 2006)

Threads merged


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Happy Bir.......
> 
> Fatal error occured....
> System dump...
> ...



come on , these jokes have become pretty lame as the bush jokes . ppl hardly laugh.

btw , 21 yrs great going.


----------



## vasulic (Nov 21, 2006)

Niceone vista


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday to Windows.


----------



## ravi.madabhushanam (Nov 25, 2006)

Ms Windows is ready to get married. Is there any one to look forward.. Mac.. Lin.. Sol..


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 27, 2006)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> ^^ then she(windows) is a B!tch she will do for anything for money.she will crash at anytime.she will ask money for future happenings(read subscriptions),she wants all those bad guys to protect her,while on top of her(read Norton AV,Zonalarm ec),above all if you want her to get a new face(read upgradin to Vista) you need hell lot of money(H/W upgrade).even after all this she will crash anytime.
> oh..forgot
> HAPPY DEATH MICROSOFT & WINDOWStm



Yo bri, people are celebrating  here. Please do not get out of control and if you want to sing your "L" song please go ahead but you like it or not people will keep on celebrating. Just like you have the right to cheer your "L" the "W" people also have a right to celebrate. If you are not happy please I request you please do not stop other's from celebrating. PUHLEEZ do not forget that you are a senior and civilized member of this forum.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 27, 2006)

why people are digressing from topic


----------



## caleb (Nov 27, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Happy Bir.......
> ?
> ?Fatal error occured....
> ?System dump...
> ...


 Stange that u STILL use windows 4 posting this msg. Long live Microsoft & many happy returns of the day.


----------

